# Ready light comes on, but pump isn't getting power



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Chauvet F1700 and it is beginning to act up. The heater works, ready light comes on but the button doesn't do anything (no pump sound at all). After poking around inside of it with a volt meter, it did start working - then it stopped again. After more prodding it began working again and has continued to work for several cycles.

One strange thing that I noticed was a clicking (sounded like a relay) that seemed to be related to the button working or not. I'd hear a series of clicks and button would't work, then a click and the button would work, followed by another click and the button stopped working. Perhaps I have a sticky relay?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Charlie


----------



## carolyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*1743 quite working*

We have a lite f/x and have had for years but now it decided not to do anything this year for Halloween. My husband wants t purchase another one is possible?:xbones:


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know the insides of your model, but most work like this in one way or another. Meaning some may have extra functions.

I suspect your clicking is coming from a temp switch, which is used to make sure the heater is at the correct temp before fog fluid is allowed to to be pumped in. There are likely two such switches (although they might not look alike.). One opens the circuit to the heater, to make it stop heating when the correct temp is reached, and allows the fluid pump to run. The other can also open the circuit to the heater, but at a higher temp in case the first one fails to open, the heater won't keep running and seriously overheat.


----------

